# Bumps Everywhere... Allergies?



## The_Z_Pack (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi fellow vizsla lovers. I have a 9 month old sassmouth, Ziyah.... we have had quite a few health concerns but the most recent and chronic problem is what we assume is allergies. She has always had a few bumps here and there since we got her but it recently began getting worse. She itches a little and bites at her paws but not a lot. It looks a lot worse than she acts about it. The bumps vary in size and flake off, causing her to have little spots without hair. I feel horrible as I have tried eliminating foods and what not and cannot seem to get it under control.

Other health problems that may or may not be related :
Red eyes and green discharge (this comes and goes) 
Foul smell from vagina (also comes and goes) 

She has been admitted to the emergency vet with sudden onset pulmonary edema with no cause identified. She was diagnosed with what the thought was pneumonia but once she got fluids and was put in the oxygen kennel within 12 hours she was back to normal. Pneumonia got 12 hours? It was a mystery case and we were just counting our blessings that she made it considering she didn't look like she was going to at one point. 

In addition, she has had 2 growths. One was a histiocytoma. The other growth is over her rabies vaccination location which she has had for 5 months now. 

I feed her canidae grain free limited ingredient puppy food. She has been on this since she was 8 weeks old. I used to give her dog treats, chews and bones. I also would give her snacks such as peanut butter, yogurt, berries, apples, etc. But due to her always getting bump I tried to eliminate as much as possible. I recently thought maybe it was her food but why would it get worse at some times? 

We moved to. North Carolina three weeks ago. Maybe it's environmental /seasonal? 

I'm going insane! Desperate for help. Unfortunately, allergies are a lifelong battle. :/

Thank you in advance for your help.

-Britt & Z


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like it's time for her to see a dermatologist. There are some prescription medications that might help.
Also rinsing her with a Betadine solution can help stop the the allergies from turning into a skin infection. You just mix the Betadine with warm water until it's the color of tea.
Have you tried changing the protein in her food? Sometime it helps. 
The sometimes nasty smell from her rear, is anal glands.


----------



## StasiaY (Apr 19, 2018)

The_Z_Pack said:


> Hi fellow vizsla lovers. I have a 9 month old sassmouth, Ziyah.... we have had quite a few health concerns but the most recent and chronic problem is what we assume is allergies. She has always had a few bumps here and there since we got her but it recently began getting worse. She itches a little and bites at her paws but not a lot. It looks a lot worse than she acts about it. The bumps vary in size and flake off, causing her to have little spots without hair. I feel horrible as I have tried eliminating foods and what not and cannot seem to get it under control.
> 
> Other health problems that may or may not be related :
> Red eyes and green discharge (this comes and goes)
> ...


My Vizsla has the same exact thing going on with her right now. Bumps, and loses the hair where the bumps are. Her eyes are exactly as you've described. Did you ever figure out what was wrong with yours??


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

poor babes, horrible. seems also that at least the Z_pack dog got those at very young age, indicating for me that her still developing immune system cannot deal with the environment. I am a big believer of after eliminating several things still working on immune system builders. My boys have been on several things since puppy hood, like silver colloidal, goats milk, kefir, 100% organic coconut oil, blueberries, apples etc, recently raw local honey! have to ask, how is the poop situation with your pups? that is often a great indicator of their ability to fight the elements. the other thing to ask is their ears - puppies in my experience have more wax, which eventually goes to minimal if they are healthy. When I clean 22 months old Miksa`s ears, he still has some stuff here and there, 4 year old Bende pretty much zero. He used to though, so it is a process as the build their immunity. 
also, i do not use shampoo on my boys. they get rinsed with clean water regularly as they swim and dock dive a lot and if they get into something sticky-nasty, i use a neem oil based natural soap. but that is like once a half year. after walks i wipe them off with a wet towel, to get rid off the pollens they may have collected (we have a lot of those in Houston) and when we travel i spray their paws with silver colloidal spray. just some ideas, hopefully helpful.


----------



## StasiaY (Apr 19, 2018)

Gabica said:


> poor babes, horrible. seems also that at least the Z_pack dog got those at very young age, indicating for me that her still developing immune system cannot deal with the environment. I am a big believer of after eliminating several things still working on immune system builders. My boys have been on several things since puppy hood, like silver colloidal, goats milk, kefir, 100% organic coconut oil, blueberries, apples etc, recently raw local honey! have to ask, how is the poop situation with your pups? that is often a great indicator of their ability to fight the elements. the other thing to ask is their ears - puppies in my experience have more wax, which eventually goes to minimal if they are healthy. When I clean 22 months old Miksa`s ears, he still has some stuff here and there, 4 year old Bende pretty much zero. He used to though, so it is a process as the build their immunity.
> also, i do not use shampoo on my boys. they get rinsed with clean water regularly as they swim and dock dive a lot and if they get into something sticky-nasty, i use a neem oil based natural soap. but that is like once a half year. after walks i wipe them off with a wet towel, to get rid off the pollens they may have collected (we have a lot of those in Houston) and when we travel i spray their paws with silver colloidal spray. just some ideas, hopefully helpful.


My Vizsla is almost 2 and she had problems a year ago with food sensitivity. I couldn't find a dog food that didn't give her diarrhea. Her vet finally recommended hills prescription z/d for food and skin sensitivity and she finally gained her weight back and normal stools again. And that dog food actually made her coat pretty. Then about 5 months later the bumps started and then hair loss and super dry, flaky skin. Two days ago red eyes and discharge from her eyes. I gave her a pork chew last weekend and they flared up then went back down 2 days later, but her hair isn't growing back in those areas. She sees the vet tomorrow. I hope we get it figured out. I'm going to get the coconut oil i think


----------



## Georgi’sMum (Mar 20, 2020)

StasiaY said:


> My Vizsla has the same exact thing going on with her right now. Bumps, and loses the hair where the bumps are. Her eyes are exactly as you've described. Did you ever figure out what was wrong with yours??


Been doing some research- there’s a thing called sebaceous adenitis that vizslas are predisposed to. Starts with bumps then crusts and flakes, and lifts off along with the fur. I think mine is just starting with few bumps turning into dry bald spots and it’s just along the top line, Head, back and rump! Have a read here, type in sebaceous adenitis - on vizslahealth.net


----------

